#  ( ) vs. (/ )

## sansha

, 
     ?

     ?

(    ,
        ).

.
.

---
,  6%

----------


## Andyko

,    ...
  , :


> , 
>      ?


.


> ?


 ,   "", .

----------


## sema

> ,   "", .


  :Smilie: 

 N 40802 " "

   4.34.  :        ,       .


 N 40817 " "
 4.44.1.  :     ,       .

----------


## Andyko

.
         .
,   ,  ,      .

----------


## sema

1.1.2.                 (  ,   ,  ,   )   ,   .

----------


## Andyko

,   


> 


 , ,  ?

----------


## sema

.  
 :Smilie:     ,    ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

.     /  2002 .      .    ( ),     ""   3%   .     .        " ".

  ()       .        ,    ,          .    ,    ,    .

                   .  .      . , ,    /   ,        . ,      .

----------


## Mary_mary

,      .  .    ...  1  3%    .         ..     .  50  400   .
  , .

----------


## sansha

.. ,

     ,
, ,       
        ,
   .

1)  .  . ,     
       , ..   
       ( ) , 
        .

2)        -  
     .      ,
       ""   VISA-Electron   
      ,      
           . .
    ..     -   ,
        .

3)     6%, ,     
       6%.

      (     , 
      ) -         .
           .

     ?
  -  ?

  ,
.

----------


## Mary_mary

1)      ,      (,    .. .),     ,        .           .  -    ,    .
    ,    ,     .  .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

Mary_mary  .     ,       .   ,     .     ,  .    ()   ,        .

sansha,        . ,         /    .

----------


## sema

> sansha,        . ,         /    .


      ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

""   .      ,       ,      /,              ,   "  ".

----------


## Yak

!
    ,  .  ,  /   .   .                 .    2004 .  ,      ,    .   - ,   ..     .    ,  28 . , ,     !
     -    ? - :   . ..    .
    ?    ,  ...
       -      .,   " ",         -!
       -       ?
   ,  ,     ?

----------


## stas



----------


## .

.

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

.

  ,    ?     ?

----------


## sema

205-   -     :Smilie:     .

----------


## Yak

- ,   --.
   ,    .   ...

----------


## Atania

*sansha*,      ()       10 (?)

----------


## sema

> *sansha*,      ()       10 (?)


.

----------


## sema

N 40802 " "

4.34.  :        ,       .

----------


## Irisha

,       ,        ?       ,              ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

Irisha!

      .             .        . .      .       ,      .

----------

.  :Confused:  
  ???  :Help!:  
  -
 :
1)       ,    
2)   6% 
3)    :yes:  ... , ,   .

    ?
       /   .        .
     ,    , .   .

  ,                      ?
.     ( ,    ,  ),      .
.    (  ) ,      /         ,      /?

,  !!!

----------


## Atania

!          ,    .       10(?)

----------

,        .
-    . ?
--
-         ?
-,        .

             ?    -  ,         ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

,      - "" ?      ?      ',    ,   '      (     ).

,    ,    . , ,        ,     '    /,    - ,       /.

----------

> ,      - "" ?      ?      ' ...


    ,   10  .
          ,     -  .
       ,   -  "     ".
    ,        / ..            ...

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

,     ...

----------


## Mary_mary

> ,    ,    .


      "  ,-   "
 , ,      - .  .

----------


## Demin

.
   (   ), , ,      40802.

----------


## l_e_a

2 ? 

   6%.    10 000 .       .       ,  
-  
-  .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

*l_e_a*,   .

  "   "... :Smilie:  

   (      )   6% +      ,          .
,    . :Smilie:

----------


## l_e_a

,           

            . 

  ,    ?   -  ?    ?     , ,   ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ?


   .

  (.23 .3)         .

        ,     ,         .
            '.     '      (  ,   ).       .

       , ,   , -  (  ,         )      '   (102-  21.07.2005).

         '.                 .        . ,      ,   ,        . :Smilie:  

     2002  ,  ,  30.

----------


## Atania

*ADSemenov.ru*,       , , - ,          *l_e_a*,   :        ,    ,  .      .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,    ,  .


 ,  .
 :       ,         ,        3%  .

          .       ,   /    .    .

            ,   .     :       '           ,      ? : ,     .

   ,        ""        "" .   .

----------


## l_e_a

[QUOTE=ADSemenov.ru]   .
QUOTE]

     : )        ,  !

       ,       

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post50712844

----------


## musicman

(   "-")            -      "      "
 :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

, ,   ...  .  ,    ,  ...        40817...     ,    ...   40817   2003     ,          ,    ,   ...

----------

> -    ? - :   . ..    .


   ,    /     ,   ,   ...

----------


## Larky

> ,    /     ,   ,   ...


     ,      ...         " "...     "   ",    ""    ...

----------


## SergeiP

> ,    /     ,   ,   ...


 , ,     :Smilie: 

      (  ) , ,
      -  ____ .

 -    __ .     .

----------


## T_O_L_I_K

,       -  .     , , .  ? 

        ? -     Y/N?

----------


## T_O_L_I_K

....




> ...       ...        40817,     ,     42301   ...


     ?     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spiridonov

5 .    (40802)   .
:
-     
-     
-    (     ,   - )
-     (   -     )

      ,       (  -      ,    ).

----------

-,       :Frown:   , !!!
   .         .          .            ,         ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

**,     ?
 , 


> 


,        ,     ?

----------


## Orhi

> **,     ?
>  , ,        ,     ?


      /  .   ,       + .    ?

----------


## .

-            :Wink:  



> ?


   100% .      .

----------


## Andyko

,    .

----------

> ,    .


        ,    ?  ,    ,   20 .
,          (  ,    .,       ),    N -09-1       20- ,    , -,     ....

----------


## Andyko

,         .  ,    .

----------


## .

.
   ,      ,   - 6%
   ,    :
1.       /?
2.   ,    /   -      /?

 ,  ,      /    10000 ,       10000 .  /,             . ???

----------


## .

1. 
2.  .     

 :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

.....
        ?         .      ,       ?

    ,         :yes:

----------


## .

*.*,        ,          ,    .



> .      ,       ?


 ,    . -,  -     . -      -   -     .   -,          .   ,      ?      , , ,      .

----------


## .

> *.*,  ,    . -,  -     . -      -   -     .   -,          .   ,      ?      , , ,      .


  ,  6%  ,        . ....
       ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

> *.*,   -,          .


   ?    ? , , ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## Puella

..,     , ,   ....

----------


## Tony-w

,    ...

----------


## .

*Tony-w*,     ?

----------


## Marunya

,    ,    ,     -   , ..        ,     .     .
, ,        .    ,    , ..    .     ,  ,        ,     ,     .   ,       !!!   !!!      ,           .    ,      " ".  ?

----------


## .

.          .

----------


## Spiridonov

,  -?      ,      .   ,      .

 ,    ,        -       .

----------


## Atania

> " ".


  ,    ,
     ,        .

----------


## Storoj

,  /    ?

----------


## Larky

> ,    ,        -       .


      ?  :Wow:        ... :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,  /    ?


 .

----------


## Storoj

. 




 30  2006 . N -6-06/869@

     17.07.2006 N 08-17/2540

           17.07.2006 N N 08-17/2540         14.11.2001 N 1050-        ,        22.09.1993 N 40,   .
             .


..
________________________________________________________________



 17  2006 . N 08-17/2540

      14.11.2001 N 1050-

........                 ,        22.09.1993 N 40.
_____________________________________________________________



22  1993 . N 40





1. , ,    (  - )   -             ( - ).
2.         ,  ,           ,         .
3.                 ...................

_______________________________________________________________
       ,      ,     .      /.      ?

----------


## .

*Storoj*,    ,      ,        .

----------

> .
>          .
> ,   ,  ,      .


   =)

----------

! .   . 20             42301  ,      ,    .   ,      ,    .,   .       .?       ,40817  40802.     ,   ?      ?          . 3        :Frown:     ?, .

----------


## Feminka

,     ,     200  1300 .

----------


## .

-  ?       ?

----------


## Irisha

?        ?

----------


## dim11

> 3           ?, .


 .    .



> ,      ,    .,


.

----------


## .

*Irisha*,       ?      ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ! .   . 20             42301  ,      ,    .   ,      ,    .,   .       .?       ,40817  40802.     ,   ?      ?          . 3           ?, .


,        ,       -.

2/23.  -      ,   1  ,           ,    :
1)       ( ) -        ()  . *       ,     ;*

         .
, ,      40802 ( ).

----------

.  ,        40802      .  40 %?

----------


## .

> .  40 %?


  40%?     .        .

----------

!    .            ?    ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .            ?


 ,   .

----------

> ,   .


  ?          .   ,       ...              ? ?

----------


## Feminka

?      ,         ,     ,      .

----------


## .

**,    ,      -    .

----------


## trest-group

....   ... 
      , (   )
     ,,+  .,
     ,
....         .  --

----------


## Cooler

> 


 " !" ()

 .   :Wink:

----------


## Anetta-777

, , .       /      . .    ,    ,     .   ?

----------


## .

,  ?    -

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    ,


=

----------


## SergeiP

...     **,     .
   , ""  ""   .

----------


## zorro_z

-  /   .
_===   

      ?
        ?

 ?

      .        .          .   ,      ,         .
          .              ,  ,        ?



  ,      .       .
   -     ,    ,             .      1  2003 . N 222-,      ,            ,     .      14  2006 . N 28- ,        ,        .     ,     ,   .       ,    .  ,       .       -          .
  ,             ,    , ,  (. 1.1.2.  N 222-).      24  2004 . N 266- ,   -             ,     ,       .   ,             . ,      ,     .       .  ,         .



   ,       .   848   ,       ,      ,              ,        .  N 28-,      ,    .  ,            .  ,  ,      .          ,   ,              .     .       ,    ,    . ,             : "      ".      ,    ,       .



        ,   .        ,     .
         .  ,     0,5  3 ,    .    ,       .        ,   .
 ,              .  ,      . ,      ,    ,             .



          ,     .
   2  23                 ( ).      7     ().    ,       .      7         .              118    5 . .       ,     ,            .  ,      ,     ,  7-  . ,    ,      .    ,       ,         .
       ,        N -09-1,         17  2008 . N -3-09/11@.     4 ,        9  2006 . N -3-09/778@.
    .     , , ,   , ,   .         , ,  ,   ,     ,   ,    .
     ,              ,         .  ,         ,           ,      .
 ,               (. 1 . 86  ).     ,   .   ,       N 40802 "  -  ",            -  .    N 40817 " ",       ,       .        .
  ,   ,             ,   .          .             .         ,     .    ,    ,   ,   .

. ,

  " "

 " .    ", N 3,  2008 ._

----------


## Enchantress

.
:    ,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## gihon

> -     ,    ,             .      1  2003 . N 222-,      ,            ,     .      14  2006 . N 28- ,        ,        .     ,     ,   .       ,    . [/I]


      ,   :      ,    ,    , !!!!         ,    3  !!

40702810...   (. )
40802810...   ()
       !!!

  ,        ??   :
 ,   -1200.
 ,  ?

----------


## tit

> !!!


  "",     :Smilie: .      ,         . -,   !

----------


## .

*gihon*,   ,

----------


## Old Human

:
 4.41    26  2007 . N 302- "       ,     "    40817 ( ):     ,       ,               .

 4.30    26  2007 . N 302- "       ,     "    40802 (  -  ):         -  .  .

    40817...,        2005 
           ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## zorro_z

.        . .        .             .   ,    (   ,   ,        ),      ,   , , ,   -       .

----------


## tit

.                  !

----------


## ..S.

.:
   ,  /   ().    40  ..   ,   .  .        ( ).   :    /  ,   /    -   .  .        - .      - (21 ). , ,   ""          .,      ,  ( . )? -     ,          ,            ( )! , .   ,   .     ,     .

----------


## .

. ,  ,  .    . 
    ,      ,        ,   ?

----------


## ..S.

.      -.   1-2 ,   80-90 .     .  .        , - ?     VISA      .,           ? ., ,    .

----------


## solipse

40817  42307.
*      ()    ?*
 , ,     ()    : "      ,    ".
 ,      ,     "   ",         .

----------


## solipse

* ,

----------

,  . ,  6%.             (  ),   .

      ?      -  -,   ?

----------


## Old Human

> ,      ,     "   ",         .


  40817    ,       ... ,    2005  -

----------


## Old Human

> ,  . ,  6%.             (  ),   .
> 
>       ?      -  -,   ?


 
P.S.    -  40817...         ,    :   /       /

----------

Old Human,

----------


## 007

.      ,          6/        ,         .       ,       .?
      ,    ,        .

----------


## .

,

----------


## D-M

> ,          6/        ,         .       ,       .?


 ,    -.
    15% -.

 ,      ...

----------


## D-M

> ,    -.


   :




> 


   ,    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 007

.    ,                ,    6/
 , .   
  ?  
,         ,          ?        ?

----------


## D-M

> .    ,                ,    6/


..      ,  ?

----------


## 007

.      ,  ,           .        6/.       200-300 ..    35 ..   ,    .     ,     ,      .

----------


## .

*007*,  ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Old Human

> *007*,  ,


..    200,     35 ?
      ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## kt

,  .
     .
      . 
,   ""     ** ,        2  (   ,          ,    ).        40817...
     , :
1.     ,        7 ?
2.     .   , ,  ? 
P.s.:   -            :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Larky

> -


        40817...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> -


  ,     .  ,       - .  ,     ,    
 ,      ?  ,      .     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## kt

> ,      ?  ,      .     ,


   100%!  :yes: 
         : "    ?"         ,    .... 
    ,           . ,   *-* :  ,     ,  .  
 -   -          -  ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,


    ,      (        40817)

----------


## 75

, .     / ,     .       .       ?

----------


## Ego

-

----------


## 75

/    .       /.

----------


## Ego

,

----------


## 75

,  .  :yes:

----------


## TRIOLINA

, , ,   ,          ?      "-",    VISA Virtual,          "" .         ,     ,        ,        .
        ,       ,       .  -      ,        ?  ,           ,        .    ?   ...

----------


## efreytor

.....



> ,           ,        .


..        ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## TRIOLINA

efreytor,         -.
Andyko, ,  ,     6%,       :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> -.


      ?    ...?  :Big Grin:

----------


## TRIOLINA

efreytor, -      ,      :Smilie: 
 " ?",          ?
1.    ,    . ,          (  (Visa Virtual)      ,  ,     -),      6%       ,  ?
2.   ,          (),        .
3.        ,       ,          . ,        ,      .    ,      ,   ,     .  ,     (-      ,       ,   ,   ,   )    ..... ,  .

----------


## Old Human

> 6%,


  ,    :Wink: 
        6%

----------


## TRIOLINA

,    ...
"  "  ,          ,   . - ,     "",         ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ..         .    ?      ...
               ...      ..               .

----------


## Old Human

> "",         ?


 ,      ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


                    ...

----------


## Old Human

> ...


    ,       

P.S.       :



> ,     ,        ,  ,      ,        (.2  ).

----------


## TRIOLINA

efreytor, Old Human,     , ,    ...
Old Human,        :Smilie:

----------

,     .
    6%     ,       (),           ,      . 
  -     ,        .

----------


## efreytor

...(    )
 23.   ( )
1)       ( ) -        ()  . *       ,     ;*

     ?



> .


  ?

----------


## hiker

09,            .   13 - .

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ....  " "  :Big Grin: ...    ...

     ... .     ...     ...      ,          ...   ...    !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...(    )
>  23.   ( )
> 1)       ( ) -        ()  . *       ,     ;*


    ,      .    ,         (!!!)   ,        ,        .         ,   , ..    -  .    .  .

----------


## Old Human

> ,        .


 
  ,    
  ,  ,     ""

----------


## efreytor



----------

,  . 
    .        ,       .      " . ....   -"     ,      ,  ,,   ,    . 
    ,         ,     -   ,         6%.   ,      .     ?
.

----------


## efreytor

> ,         6%.


  ?


> ?


   ...      ..       ..         ..  ...    ...

----------

> ?   ...      ..       ..         ..  ...    ...


,   ,     , /    -    ,      .        .       .

        ,     ,    .       ,       .

----------


## Wellia

> !
>     ,  .  ,  /   .   .                 .    2004 .  ,      ,    .   - ,   ..     .    ,  28 . , ,     !
>      -    ? - :   . ..    .
>     ?    ,  ...
>        -      .,   " ",         -!
>        -       ?
>    ,  ,     ?


  -      ().  ,     "" ?

----------


## ..S.

-  !  /   - (., ,   )   " ".

----------

> ?   ...      ..       ..         ..  ...    ...


 ,    ,    .         .

----------


## Jubi

> ,    ,    .         .


  ,

----------

,     ,   .       -.

----------


## efreytor

> ,   .


    ...        ...  :Big Grin:

----------

.     ,    6% ,         .

----------

, ,         ,  ?       ,  ,    / .

----------


## .

.       .

----------

,    .     -    .   ,       ,               .   ,   .

----------


## .

,    .         .        .    ,

----------

, ,  ,     - .         .  ,        .      . ,  .

----------

,      :             ,      .   .    .

----------


## D-M

?

----------


## .

**,   ,       , ..     ,          .  ,   ,     .

----------


## Atania

> .


     . ,       ,   . 


> 


       ,  .      ,    .

----------

,   " "   , ,           ,    . ,   ,     . ,    .    ,          :Smilie: . 

  ,       ,       "    -     ". -,   , ,   -  .       .

----------


## Mareck

,  .
    /  .
     ,     .    , 
      ,  ,   ,          ?

  ,       ,       ,     .

----------


## .

*Mareck*,       .     ,

----------


## TataTk

.

,     (),    ,  .   /,       ,            ,  ,     :  ,         . 

    ,    .        ,         . 

, ,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## TataTk

, .

----------


## bukhmat

""   .      ,    ,  .   *., Old Human, efreytor.* *zorro_z*   . 
    2009-       6%,                / 40802,    / () 42307- ,    VISA.  ,   (    ),     : - !?  ,     / !    :    42307 (      ?),        (    ???)           . ,   "  ",   .
  ,  ,     "   ", ..     " "    ,   : "   ,     ".    .          /        40817,      -         .
 .  ,   .    ,   :   60 /     , -    ,     ..          .       /    (!!!???)

----------


## bukhmat

,       (     2009 ) -  ,      ,    .

----------


## ..S.

.    ..       "",  .

----------


## bukhmat

> .    ..       "",  .


.       (   ).  :         .    / () -       . 
 :    42307           "   " -  ,  ,     " "?
 :      ,      ,   " -" (      ,     ,    ),        .   .
 :   .     -    ,    ""    . 
  ,        ,      "".
          .

----------


## bukhmat

> -  /  ......	
> .......         ,     .    ,    ,   ,   .
> 
> . ,
> 
>   " "
> 
>  " .    ", N 3,  2008 .[/I]


, , ,      .

----------


## ..S.

!    !!!  -  /  /,         ....  ! ,  .  ,     ,    ...  ! +   ,   ,   ,      8  ...

----------

,      ( ),          ,   ..       .   ,   .  -   ,     .

----------


## bukhmat

> ....      ( ),     ...


      !
      ?
 ,         ?

    5000 .   2- ,     / (   ). 
             ,     / (, ),       ,   ..!? 
                        - .

----------


## .

> ,   ..!?


  ?    .



> - .


  ,       ?

----------


## bukhmat

""    (. .)!

   /     -   ! , ,      ,    .

*.*     ,     .      ,       ,      .

    ,    . "   "   ,   . (  )  -  (  ),        !?
*:* ** (  - ),   ,   %% "" ** N-    ,        %%.        /.
*:* **  ,   ? 
  - . ,  ,         ,      .
    ?  ,    (-, , , ),     - .  ,     -     ( ,    ..)      ,      "",        . *      ?!*
      ?

----------


## ..S.

""     " ".      .

----------


## .

> - .


  ???          ?



> ,     -


  ,    ,        :Wink:       ? 



> 


 ..  ,   -    -     ?   .   ,      -   .   ,    ,     ,        ,   .



> ,   %% "


    .   .     -    .
      .  ,      ,    .

----------


## bukhmat

> ?


      !!!     (--        ).    "  " -     ,     -  "  "    ? , ,        :     2  ,   1  ? 
                -   ,  , , /;   .,   ;    ..  ..  ?!  "  "  ... ?     - ,   :    ""      ...         .
         (, , )    ,      .  :       -  ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> !!!     (--        ).


              ...   ,   .



> (, , )


     -


> --


?


> -  ,    .


     ...      ..

----------


## bukhmat

> ,             ?


  !      (      * ..*),    ,  , .,  ...       ""   ,   !
  ,           ,      ,      .        -         .   ,  .,        ,      ,     ..

----------


## bukhmat

> ...   ,


.     .
   "":    ,    (: )  ,         .




> 


, ,       .     **?




> ...      ..


  ""  ?

----------


## bukhmat

> ..  ,   -    -     ?


    ,     .
*   -   ,  ,             ?* " " - ,        .         ,        :  " "  ,  ""      .       -  " ",   ,   ,     - .

----------


## bukhmat

> .   .     -    .


, ...   ,     ** ,     ,  ,   .  ,         .

         :          ,    ,              .   !   !    ?

----------


## .

> ,


  -      .       .       
      ,

----------

!
 ,    6% 
   ,  , . -     . ,    1%          .           . ))))
    . )))))))))

----------


## .

**,           .      ,       ,      ,   ,   .

----------

. !
          ,  , , .        - "           ?"
    ,   .
 ,   ..
(  )

----------


## .

**,    .    ,  ,  .        .   -    ,   .           :Wink:

----------

1          ,   .
2.       ,     ,   10%
3.        ,      /,        .
4.     ,    ,     ,    ,     ..,           6%   13%

----------

:
1. ,    . /    
2.   ,  24/  .         0        :Smilie: 
3. 
4.  !

----------

!  -,   ,    !
   6%.     ( ) -.     -   -    ,       .  (      ...)
:   ,  , -  ,       ( ).    ,   " "           ?

----------

//...        .      -

----------

!

 -    6%.        200 .     ,      .       -.

       ?     ,       ...       - ?

   ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?


      ?     :Wink:

----------

200   -  ?

----------


## .

,    :Wink:  ,        .    ?

----------

..          ?     -   ?     , ,  ,     , ?

----------


## .

**,         .

----------

,    ,   ,      ,              ,      .
 !

----------


## Andyko



----------

!   .             \    \?

----------


## .

-     .  ,          ? -

----------


## Old Human

,      -      :Smilie: 

       ,    -

----------

,  ,  .    .  -.    /     /( ) ?       /?      ,        /?  ,     / ,         ,         .       /     ,   .  .

----------

> ,  ,  .    .  -.    /     /( ) ?       /?      ,        /?  ,     / ,         ,         .       /     ,   .  .


1.    .    ,       
2.   . .
3.   .  , , .           /,         ().  , ,        /.

----------

,   /   ,      5% ,           ?   .  .            ,                 ,    ,          .    .

----------


## .

> /   ?


    ?  (    ,   ),            
 -    ,

----------

)    )

----------


## .

,   .     ,

----------


## piv-piv

, ,        (,  6%).  ,     .  - ,    .    ,   .       .
  :      ?    ,     ?          ?

----------


## Wellia

> , ,        (,  6%).  ,     .  - ,    .    ,   .       .
>   :      ?    ,     ?          ?


  "  ,  ".          .    ,   ,    .

----------

> , ,        (,  6%).  ,     .  - ,    .    ,   .       .
>   :      ?    ,     ?          ?



     ",   ".  0 .  0.    ,     150 000    ,  - %.    -      (  ,  2500 ./),   ,   ,  .  :Wink: 
            4-  -   ,     -    ,   .    ,    .

----------

> ",   ".  0 .  0.


     -   .

----------

> -   .


   ?     .   ,       ...      . ((( ,     ,   . 

P.S.     " "?   ,  ,    ?  , ?..

----------


## .

**,        ?    .    ,       .   , ,  3%-5%.

----------

